
Show HN: Free Branded public and Private status pages - codezombiee
https://www.freshworks.com/statuspage/
======
petee
Well you can't try it out without signup, and feels like an advertisment,
so...
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
codezombiee
You can signup and try the platform.

~~~
petee
You did read the link to the rules, no? Make a demo please

And this is the second time you've posted this in a couple days; you're a
company not a person, so it sure appears you are just marketing around for
signups, not trying to share your project

~~~
codezombiee
I think you don't read things clearly or haven't visited the page, anyone can
try the product by just signing up and FYI it's a different product than the
once shared earlier. Get you facts correct dude.

~~~
petee
Yeah,so still ignoring the rules I'll copy and paste it for ya, speaking of
not reading things, "Blog posts, _sign-up pages_ , and fundraisers can't be
tried out, so they can't be Show HNs."

And sorry, I initially failed to see the difference between monitoring service
and a status service.

